
The Mobster in Our Midst - rmason
https://www.freep.com/in-depth/news/2019/03/26/john-sonny-franzese-colombo-crime-family-indianapolis/3139068002/
======
iooi
It feels like there's something missing in their story. Why would you testify
against your 93 year old father that late in his life? You're pretty much
sentencing him to death (even though we learn that he served his sentence and
was released).

There must have been something the son got out of collaborating with the FBI
besides just doing the right thing, and we're not getting the full story.

~~~
mc32
Looks like he was down on his luck, tired of being a mobster he never wanted
to be and wanted out. The FBI agent gave him that out he wanted. That’s what
it looks like. There could be more as you suggest, but given his life on the
periphery, it doesn’t look like there was money involved.

~~~
iooi
It says he wasn't even involved when he was recruited as an informant, he had
to start flying back and forth to start working with them again.

------
dig1
His brother is Michael Franzese [1] (former mob boss as well) who wrote a
really nice book [2]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-yqm9H_Sg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-yqm9H_Sg)

[2]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1595554262](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1595554262)

------
pgl
Unavailable in the EU.

~~~
Freak_NL
We just get redirected to [https://eu.freep.com/](https://eu.freep.com/) for
the USA TODAY NETWORK’S EUROPEAN UNION EXPERIENCE (sic).

Is there a permalink available?

~~~
dig1
[https://outline.com/B4hHzY](https://outline.com/B4hHzY)

